# fault code 92



## boblynn1 (Jul 25, 2004)

Still trying to find out what fault code 92 could be. The description is Evap Cappillary leak-small. Anyone have an idea what is is and how to repair? thanks


----------



## tford (Sep 28, 2004)

boblynn1 said:


> Still trying to find out what fault code 92 could be. The description is Evap Cappillary leak-small. Anyone have an idea what is is and how to repair? thanks


Check your gascap. I have to bring mine back to the high spot before the detent to get it to seal properly.


----------



## Tslugbug05 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Im having the same problem, on my 1999 328i*

Im also getting a code 12, Camshaft sensor, exhaust cam too. Im thinking i need to replace the sensor, not sure.

I will check into the gas cap maybe i have a bad seal too, that maybe causing for code 92 to appear.

Im using a PeakeResearch decoder, are you using this same tool?


----------

